# A400 Xtreme or Versa max waterfowl Pro?



## C.J. (Sep 26, 2016)

which one would you choose? only using for geese/ducks, no salt water hunting


----------



## killerv (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't think berettas are once they once were, have heard a lot of bolt wear issues with the newer ones. I think the old 390s were berettas' peak, been going downhill ever since. Don't have any experience with the versamax.


----------



## jritchey65 (Sep 26, 2016)

I love my versa max! I shot an 870 before that so I cant give you a comparison but my versa max is a great shooting gun.  I use it for everything.  The only problem with it is the parkerization, which you wont have to worry with because the waterfowl pro is camo wrapped.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 26, 2016)

A400 is pretty much the business if you are a gas man.  Just one humble man's opinion


----------



## jdennis44 (Sep 26, 2016)

A400.


----------



## duck-dawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Find somewhere with both in stock and hold them/swing them. Pick the one that's more comfortable. Both of those guns are top of the line.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 26, 2016)

A400


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2016)

A400.....i've put thousands and thousands of rounds through mine....no problem


----------



## maconbacon (Sep 26, 2016)

I really like my A400 so far.

Only complaint is it does not like loads < 1 1/8 oz. Only comes into play when shooting clays really. Would prefer to shoot 1 oz at dove but stepping up 1/8 oz isn't that big a deal for me.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 26, 2016)

A400 for sure, It is in a different ball park than the versa max.


----------



## dom (Sep 27, 2016)

A400 is a MUCH better gun than the versa max. If you're looking to spend A400 money you need to be comparing to A5 or SBEII. Those guns are the only ones that give A400 a run for it's money. 

Maybe the Winchester SX3. MAYBE

I currently own an A400 and love it and if i had to buy another 1600+ shotgun i would probably buy the SBEII just because i dont have one. Then i'd go buy an A5 so i'd have all three elite B brand waterfowl guns


----------



## dom (Sep 27, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> I really like my A400 so far.
> 
> Only complaint is it does not like loads < 1 1/8 oz. Only comes into play when shooting clays really. Would prefer to shoot 1 oz at dove but stepping up 1/8 oz isn't that big a deal for me.



how long have you had your gun? When i got mine i read the manual about breakin. after properly breaking it in i've never had a problem with any load


----------



## WFL (Sep 27, 2016)

Both are good guns.  
A400 is light (good), it has kick off (good),  now the choke I don't like that good (Bad)

The VMax is heavy (can be bad)  has better choke system but old rem choke not work (good if new bad if you have a bunch of Rem chokes)

A5 light some complain about recoil.  It is good if you like the old A5 but for the guys that did not like it want like this one.


----------



## maconbacon (Sep 27, 2016)

dom said:


> how long have you had your gun? When i got mine i read the manual about breakin. after properly breaking it in i've never had a problem with any load



About 6 months. I did the break in thing, wouldn't even reliably cycle fairly big loads. Sent it to Beretta they replaced some parts and also said it wasn't oiled enough (which I highly doubt; I made certain to oil it well) but whatever they did helped.

In the materials they sent back with the gun it said something along the lines of while capable of shooting a wide variety of loads, for optimal performance they suggest a load of 1 1/8 oz or more.


----------



## killerv (Sep 27, 2016)

Do not put a bunch of oil in a beretta, crazy they would even advise that....they probably mentioned it as an "excuse".  very light coat on the internals and that's it. You wanna get a gas gun dirty quickly, oil it well.

I will say I sent a 391 gold sporting back to them and they sent me a new gun within 3 weeks, never told me what was wrong with the old one.


----------



## dom (Sep 28, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> About 6 months. I did the break in thing, wouldn't even reliably cycle fairly big loads. Sent it to Beretta they replaced some parts and also said it wasn't oiled enough (which I highly doubt; I made certain to oil it well) but whatever they did helped.
> 
> In the materials they sent back with the gun it said something along the lines of while capable of shooting a wide variety of loads, for optimal performance they suggest a load of 1 1/8 oz or more.



well i know some of the sporting clays places that rent them only allow people to shoot the 1 1/8 loads. Whatever you do, DO NOT OIL the piston that moves under the spring. If you need a pic i can throw one up. Hopefully you know the part i'm talkign about.


----------



## dom (Sep 28, 2016)

WFL said:


> Both are good guns.
> A400 is light (good), it has kick off (good),  now the choke I don't like that good (Bad)
> 
> The VMax is heavy (can be bad)  has better choke system but old rem choke not work (good if new bad if you have a bunch of Rem chokes)
> ...



I will say that i have had MUCH better paterns since i started using Briley chokes. They make some awesome chokes for the A400. Their Dove Duster choke is awesome in Timber.


----------



## maconbacon (Sep 28, 2016)

dom said:


> well i know some of the sporting clays places that rent them only allow people to shoot the 1 1/8 loads. Whatever you do, DO NOT OIL the piston that moves under the spring. If you need a pic i can throw one up. Hopefully you know the part i'm talkign about.



Yep, know exactly what you mean. Beretta has some great videos on YouTube that detail how to break the gun down, clean, and properly oil, including exactly what you said. Worth a view for any Beretta owner


----------



## dom (Sep 29, 2016)

now if only beretta would make the A400 in bottomland


----------



## WFL (Sep 30, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> Yep, know exactly what you mean. Beretta has some great videos on YouTube that detail how to break the gun down, clean, and properly oil, including exactly what you said. Worth a view for any Beretta owner



You run run the oil they send with it.  I got 391's that I oil with normal oil. Work good in warm temps in cold temps they don't.  Put few drops of the oil then send and let it eat shells.


----------



## TylerMarks (Sep 30, 2016)

Had the same question years back.  Decided to go with an SX3 and have never looked back.


----------



## dom (Sep 30, 2016)

WFL said:


> You run run the oil they send with it.  I got 391's that I oil with normal oil. Work good in warm temps in cold temps they don't.  Put few drops of the oil then send and let it eat shells.



i use the beretta oil. i've hunted in the teens and never had an issue! But i dont leave the gun "wet" simply coat and wipe off excess.


----------



## Woadie (Oct 7, 2016)

I have the A400 and my buddy got the versmax the same time.  His cycled everything from the start while I had to break mine in.  I've shot his and it is a smooth shooting gun.  I would go somewhere and shoulder both.  After the break in period my A400 cycles everything now.  The A400 shouldered better for me.  But I also have a SBEII which I love to shoot too.


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 21, 2016)

I love my A400. It hasn't jammed over four duck trips, 2 in Canada that were multiday and two in Ga which were one day hunts. At least 1,000 rounds through. I love this gun.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 22, 2016)

A400


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2016)

I shot my A400 Xtreme for the first time last weekend and I liked the way it handled ... so far.


----------



## Tnhunter (Nov 24, 2016)

Mack's prairie wings has it in bottomland.


----------

